# New member from Alabama



## Jonlee126 (8 mo ago)

Hey everyone, 

I have stalked the sight for years and should have joined a long time ago. If you’re from Alabama give a quick reply because I’d love to see how many people are in the same state and area. I’m located in Muscle Shoals myself.

Thanks!
-Jon


----------



## S2G (Dec 28, 2021)

Your 4.5 hrs south of me


----------



## Jonlee126 (8 mo ago)

S2G said:


> Your 4.5 hrs south of me


That’s getting close to LA! Tuscaloosa is 2-2.5 for me and anything south of that I would just about consider lower Alabama. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Jonlee126 (8 mo ago)

Flat-Broke said:


> Welcome to AT


Thank you!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Jon.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## Judad (8 mo ago)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## topdre09 (10 mo ago)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## ValleyDawg (7 mo ago)

Welcome. I’m in Bama as well. About 2 hours south of you.


----------



## S2G (Dec 28, 2021)

Jonlee126 said:


> That’s getting close to LA! Tuscaloosa is 2-2.5 for me and anything south of that I would just about consider lower Alabama. Thanks for the reply.


Correction. You're 2.5 hrs northwest of me. I was talking to someone from dolphin Island & got mixed up🤷‍♂️


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Dyehard (Dec 17, 2020)

Welcome Jon, I'm over in Moulton only about 25-30 minutes from you.


----------



## Sniket (Aug 28, 2021)

Welcome!

How long have you been using a bow for?


----------



## Jonlee126 (8 mo ago)

Dyehard said:


> Welcome Jon, I'm over in Moulton only about 25-30 minutes from you.


I appreciate the welcome! Moulton is a nice town, my wife and I almost moved there. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jonlee126 (8 mo ago)

Sniket said:


> Welcome!
> 
> How long have you been using a bow for?


Hey Sniket, I’ve been bow hunting since I was 16 but I’ve really just started digging into what it takes to make one shoot decent in the last 3-4 years. So I’ve enjoyed archery for nearly 20 years now.


----------



## Jonlee126 (8 mo ago)

S2G said:


> Correction. You're 2.5 hrs northwest of me. I was talking to someone from dolphin Island & got mixed up🤷‍♂️


Ah I got ya. No worries on the mix up.


----------



## Jonlee126 (8 mo ago)

I didn’t reply each message but want to thank everyone for the warm welcome.


----------



## Psutton74 (6 mo ago)

Roll tide! Welcome


----------



## Jonlee126 (8 mo ago)

Psutton74 said:


> Roll tide! Welcome


Best response yet! Roll Tide my friend!


----------



## SouthernmostArcher (7 mo ago)

Welcome from FL


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## mlarreur (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Coralx (6 mo ago)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## wateree21 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Artys2123 (1 mo ago)

Welcome new user


----------



## NPET51 (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## 1callmaker (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome, Ohio


----------



## BabyBuckKiller (Dec 6, 2020)

Welcome from OH


----------



## tkappers (Sep 5, 2007)

Sweet home Alabama. Sometimes i wish i lived there!


----------



## MuffinMan21 (1 mo ago)

Welcome…. Roll tideeee


----------



## ForwardFlight (2 mo ago)

Welcome to AT. Used to live in the Enterprise area for a bit.


----------

